# Anyone else on the Courage?



## pilotcw (Mar 29, 2007)

Dropped my car off in Frankfurt on July 30th. Checked the website below and entered my VIN. Found out I'm booked on the Courage. Leaving Bremerhaven on 8-6-07. Arriving NY on 8-21-07.

http://schedule.2wglobal.com/AppTracking/searchCargo.do?trackType=Auto


----------



## MustangsRule (May 15, 2007)

I'm on the Courage too! Dropped my car off in Munich on July 27th!


----------



## uncleozzy (Dec 20, 2006)

Me too. Dropped off in Munich on July 30. Last I looked the ETA in NY was 8/20, not 8/21. Every day counts!  Fingers crossed for a smooth run through Customs.


----------



## jschulman (Oct 14, 2006)

pilotcw said:


> Dropped my car off in Frankfurt on July 30th. Checked the website below and entered my VIN. Found out I'm booked on the Courage. Leaving Bremerhaven on 8-6-07. Arriving NY on 8-21-07.
> 
> http://schedule.2wglobal.com/AppTracking/searchCargo.do?trackType=Auto


My car is on that ship too. Dropped it off in Wien on July 18. The ship is supposed to leave tomorrow, but arrive in NJ on 8-20-07. Hopefully customs won't spend more than a week or two on it so I can get the car in the middle of September.


----------



## GOFASTR (Apr 13, 2007)

Right there with you. My info says arrival in US on 8/20 too (I dropped off on Saturday, July 28, in Munich). I didn't realize the waiting would be this hard, especially since my car is going to Spartanburg for Performance Center (Re)Delivery. It's like waiting for Christmas to get here and not knowing what day Christmas will be....


----------



## footballer (Mar 12, 2007)

yep, me too. Just checked the website and apparently it was loaded on the ship today. I dropped off in Munich on 7/30.


----------



## jschulman (Oct 14, 2006)

footballer said:


> yep, me too. Just checked the website and apparently it was loaded on the ship today. I dropped off in Munich on 7/30.


Website says my car was also loaded today. I believe the ship already departed as it is no longer listed on the scheduled Germany to US part of the website.


----------



## GOFASTR (Apr 13, 2007)

Anyone able to find the COURAGE? website says I was loaded on 8/6, and I've looked all over AISfree site. Anyone have access to AIS paysite or have you found it?

And I really thought I wouldn't be one of those who checked the web-site every day... what was I thinking?


----------



## jschulman (Oct 14, 2006)

GOFASTR said:


> Anyone able to find the COURAGE? website says I was loaded on 8/6, and I've looked all over AISfree site. Anyone have access to AIS paysite or have you found it?
> 
> And I really thought I wouldn't be one of those who checked the web-site every day... what was I thinking?


According to Wallenius, the car is on its way to South Hampton and should be there tomorrow. It is also suppose to leave for NJ tomorrow with the next port being NJ on 8/20. If you click on the are right below the ship name (I believe it is the voyage number), it will tell you the status of the ship, but no map of where it actually is.


----------



## uncleozzy (Dec 20, 2006)

Good news: looks like the Courage has finally started reporting weather/position data again:

http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shipposition.phtml?call=WDC6907


----------



## pilotcw (Mar 29, 2007)

Talked to the capt on the Titus yesterday. (another Wallenius car carrier). Asked him to send a message to the Capt on the Courage to put some extra fuel to her. Said, there are people waiting for their cars! Not sure if it will get there faster. But thought it couldn't hurt.


----------



## jjgasp (Oct 3, 2006)

I finally found my car after it fell into the black hole of dropping off in Paris on July 27. It was placed on the Courage out of Zebbrugge on August 9.


----------



## YellowLab (Oct 18, 2006)

Anyone knows if the Courage arrived at Elizabeth, NJ today?


----------



## MustangsRule (May 15, 2007)

Yup - Just checked the Wallenius Wilhelmsen website and checked the status of the voyage. Says the Courage left NY/NJ earlier today! 
Here's hoping for fast redelivery for all of us!


----------



## YellowLab (Oct 18, 2006)

That's good news, it means my car was off loaded today!!! yeah!! I could have the fastest re-delivery ever, I dropped it off in Paris on July 31st


----------



## jschulman (Oct 14, 2006)

MustangsRule said:


> Yup - Just checked the Wallenius Wilhelmsen website and checked the status of the voyage. Says the Courage left NY/NJ earlier today!
> Here's hoping for fast redelivery for all of us!


I just checked, and it did say that it left NY today. However, there was another line that said it was suppose to arrive in NY tomorrow, but then leave today. Strange. When I looked at the sailwx.com site, it still shows the boat off the NY shore from yesterday. I put my VIN in and it doesn't say the car has been off loaded yet.

Fast redelivery would be great, but I don't think the cars from Liberty have cleared customs yet, and they have been in for some time.


----------



## YellowLab (Oct 18, 2006)

It does not show as being off loaded yet, the the sails web site still shows it of the coast of Long Island, my guess is that the car ship is in the port.


----------



## jschulman (Oct 14, 2006)

YellowLab said:


> It does not show as being off loaded yet, the the sails web site still shows it of the coast of Long Island, my guess is that the car ship is in the port.


I just checked today, and according to WW, the ship left NY already. The sail website still shows it off the coast of LI, and the website says my car wasn't off loaded. Maybe my car wants to visit the next port...


----------



## YellowLab (Oct 18, 2006)

I think it takes a day or two before it shows being off loaded, my destination port was NJ, and it shows that the ship left for Baltimore, MD. Must be at the custom...Hopefully my dealer will have it this week!!!


----------



## jschulman (Oct 14, 2006)

YellowLab said:


> I think it takes a day or two before it shows being off loaded, my destination port was NJ, and it shows that the ship left for Baltimore, MD. Must be at the custom...Hopefully my dealer will have it this week!!!


I hope so because I was wondering if my car was going to Charlotte for some reason. This week? Someone is really optimistic. Customs appears to take at least a week to clear, and who knows about the VPC. I have resigned myself to not getting my car until the end of September...about eight weeks after I dropped it off in Wien.


----------



## jjgasp (Oct 3, 2006)

jschulman, be positive! you'll have your vehicle in two more weeks, or i owe you a beer.


----------



## dave_ee (Apr 2, 2007)

jschulman said:


> I just checked, and it did say that it left NY today. However, there was another line that said it was suppose to arrive in NY tomorrow, but then leave today. Strange. When I looked at the sailwx.com site, it still shows the boat off the NY shore from yesterday. I put my VIN in and it doesn't say the car has been off loaded yet.
> 
> Fast redelivery would be great, but I don't think the cars from Liberty have cleared customs yet, and they have been in for some time.


Hi J - 
I think the ships are going to two separate ports in NY. The Liberty first docked at port NEAT, then it went around the peninsula to a port on mainland NJ, near Newark airport... hence the two entries for NY on the W.W. status.

Also, FYI, at least some of the cars from the Liberty (arrived 8/13) cleared customs on 8/20, so next Monday/Tuesday might be a good guess for yours.
Dave


----------



## jschulman (Oct 14, 2006)

jjgasp said:


> jschulman, be positive! you'll have your vehicle in two more weeks, or i owe you a beer.


I am just looking at what is going on with other people. Customs is taking at least week unless you are the poor unfortunate guy whose car was given an extensive exam, and the VPC is an unknown. Plus I know my front bumper will need to be repainted or replaced (I hoping for the later so I don't need a front plate) so that will add time.

I am marking September 5 on my calendar.


----------



## jschulman (Oct 14, 2006)

dave_ee said:


> Hi J -
> I think the ships are going to two separate ports in NY. The Liberty first docked at port NEAT, then it went around the peninsula to a port on mainland NJ, near Newark airport... hence the two entries for NY on the W.W. status.
> 
> Also, FYI, at least some of the cars from the Liberty (arrived 8/13) cleared customs on 8/20, so next Monday/Tuesday might be a good guess for yours.
> Dave


Hopefully customs can clear out those Liberty cars soon so they can start working on our cars. I plan to call Harms on Monday to see if they know something about my car. Then again, according to WW's website my car has not been off-loaded yet.


----------



## MustangsRule (May 15, 2007)

Just checked the WW website - my car is listed as 'discharged' on the 20th (Monday) at 8am!


----------



## uncleozzy (Dec 20, 2006)

MustangsRule said:


> Just checked the WW website - my car is listed as 'discharged' on the 20th (Monday) at 8am!


Mine too... maybe we ought to send a few DD Boxes o'Joe down to Customs to keep 'em wired and working quick.


----------



## jschulman (Oct 14, 2006)

MustangsRule said:


> Just checked the WW website - my car is listed as 'discharged' on the 20th (Monday) at 8am!


I checked mine as well, and it says it was discharged (don't know the time though). So hopefully the car is making its way through customs now (maybe we will get lucky and more inspectors have been hired).


----------



## MustangsRule (May 15, 2007)

Anyone who was on the Courage have news about their cars? I know mine cleared customs last Thursday - but have no updates yet.


----------



## uncleozzy (Dec 20, 2006)

MustangsRule said:


> Anyone who was on the Courage have news about their cars? I know mine cleared customs last Thursday - but have no updates yet.


Wow, I was just about to make this post. I cleared customs last Thursday, too, but haven't heard anything yet. I was hoping to pick it up this weekend; it'll be a bit of a bummer if it's not ready.


----------



## jjgasp (Oct 3, 2006)

MustangsRule and uncleozzy, where did you find out that your vehicles cleared customs?


----------



## uncleozzy (Dec 20, 2006)

jjgasp said:


> MustangsRule and uncleozzy, where did you find out that your vehicles cleared customs?


I just emailed Harms (ehharms at ehharms dot com); they responded within a half hour to let me know that my car had cleared customs the day before. You could also call (908-353-1600 for the NJ office).


----------



## jjgasp (Oct 3, 2006)

thanks kindly, uncleozzy


----------



## jjgasp (Oct 3, 2006)

men, another question. for the next step in this journey, how long between clearing customs, being loaded on a trailer, and arriving at my dealer (Motor Werks/Barrington, IL)?


----------



## YellowLab (Oct 18, 2006)

I called harms too, my car cleared customs last week, and it's in the hands of BMW, my CA won't return phone calls...


----------



## GOFASTR (Apr 13, 2007)

I cleared customs as well (thanks for the e-mail info above!) and is now with BMW. I forwarded the e-mail from Harms to my CA and I'm awaiting a reply.


----------



## uncleozzy (Dec 20, 2006)

Has anyone seen a car from the Courage yet? I was looking forward to a weekend of blasting around in the new ride, but looks like it's not in the cards.


----------



## jschulman (Oct 14, 2006)

uncleozzy said:


> Has anyone seen a car from the Courage yet? I was looking forward to a weekend of blasting around in the new ride, but looks like it's not in the cards.


It looks like my car was released to trucking today (which probably means they didn't fix my bumper damage  ), and it should get to Irv on Tuesday. I don't believe the car will get their so quickly with it being Labor Day weekend, but I think we are in the home stretch now!


----------



## jjgasp (Oct 3, 2006)

I've already booked my flight/hotel for Chicago next weekend. Would have been nice to have it for the holiday, but I can survive one more week...I think.


----------



## pilotcw (Mar 29, 2007)

jschulman said:


> It looks like my car was released to trucking today (which probably means they didn't fix my bumper damage  ), and it should get to Irv on Tuesday. I don't believe the car will get their so quickly with it being Labor Day weekend, but I think we are in the home stretch now!


how did you find out it was released? my ca has no info for me.


----------



## jschulman (Oct 14, 2006)

pilotcw said:


> how did you find out it was released? my ca has no info for me.


Your CA should be able to find out for you.


----------

